# Stray dog saves woman after wreck



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

I literally teared up after seeing this one. What a wonderful dog, "Hero" fits him well. According to the video, he is training in SAR now, which fits him. 

Heroes Among Us--Hero the Dog! - YouTube


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I saw this on FB. Love stories like this.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> I saw this on FB. Love stories like this.


Me too  Especially when it is a GSD being a great ambassador for the breed!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

juliejujubean said:


> Me too  Especially when it is a GSD being a great ambassador for the breed!


 
yup! I reposted it and part of my repost on FB was THIS is why I choose shepherds. SOMEONE loved that dog before he was a stray for him to do that. My theory is someone showed that dog so much love before he found himself lost that he returned it the only way he knew how at that exact right time. Awesome dogs. I maintain I can't imagine NOT having a GSD in my life.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

wow what a touching story of heroism...amazing dog! I love GSDS!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I love that story. Attached is another one that I love...


----------



## Beckch (May 23, 2013)

these stories are just beautiful! Where would we be without our best friends?


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Truly amazing... GSD's are amazing dogs!


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd (Aug 16, 2013)

What a beautiful story  amazing dogs!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

What a great dog!


----------

